# Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe



## STP Höppy (28. Dezember 2003)

moin moin angelkollegen !

ich bin ganz neu hier bei euch im angelboard.de forum.
was ich so schon erfahren habe ist echt gut von euch,
das ihr schnell und gute tipps gibt.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch  in meiner anfrage helfen:

ich bräuchte eine anleitung für eine stirnlampe zum nächtlichen angeln,die nicht nur 3 stunden auf dem kopf vor einem leuchtet ,sondern auch  6-8 stunden weit leuchtet .
ich habe mal beim branndungs-angeln einen nachbarn gehabt,
der hatte eine fahrradlampe auf dem kopf gehabt,  und konnte alles sehen im umkreis von 20 metern  und das die ganze nacht über lang.
ich statt dessen, muste 2 mal meine batterien weckseln um licht zu haben und das nicht sehr weit.
so nun liebe kollegen , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen guten tipp geben fur dieses problem.
danke im vorraus, euer STP Höppy.


----------



## jackcrevalle (5. Januar 2004)

ich würde dir raten dir eine stirnlampe zu KAUFEN ich habe da auch rumprobiert, mit klettband an die kappe genäht so dass ich eine kleine maglite drankletten konnte. war aber im endeffekt nix. die lampe hat immer wo anders hingeleuchtet. 

da gibts ganz gute  mit vier oder mehr LEDs die halten und halten und.... wenns sein muss mehrere tage am stück.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2004)

Moin Höppi!
Es gibt so viele und gute Stirnlampen günstig zu kaufen da würde ich mir im Leben keine basteln wollen. 
Wenn sie weit leuchten soll empfehle ich eine Petzl Zoom oder besser und wenn es nur hell sein soll eine Petzl Zipka oder Tikka. Bei diversen Discountern gab es auch schon Kopflampen die gut und günstig sind. Halten tun die allesamt eine ganze Saison und nicht nur eine Nacht.


----------



## hardliner (5. Januar 2004)

Wenn Du schon eine Taschenlampe von Mag Lite hast (Mini Mag AA) kannst Du Dir dafür ein Band besorgen, worin Du die Lampe befestigen kannst. Zu beziehen bei Globetrotter/Hamburg.
Link:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...mpen,+Signalmittel,+Heizung&u_kat=Stirnlampen


----------



## aalkiller (6. Januar 2004)

hallo
habe mir sonst auch Kopflampen selber gebaut mit led lampen
http://www.aalkiller.de/Angelgerat/Zubehor/Tachenlampe/tachenlampe.html 
das war füher eine billige lösung um an eine kopflampe zu kommen, doch heutzutage würde ich mich hier mal umschauen
http://www.angelsport.de/ 
da bekommst du für billig geld eine ledkopflampe ich glaube 9,90 euro petzel ähnlich. oder mit noch mehr led`s.

aalheil
aalkiller


----------



## C.K. (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe auch eine Stirnlampe von dem oben genannten Angeldiscounter! Die ist so schon nicht schlecht und soll 150h mit einen Batteriesatz reichen. Mir war sie einen Tacken zu dunkel eine LED aus dem Elektronikfachgeschäft nachgekauft und nun funzt sie besser!


----------



## Knobbes (6. Januar 2004)

@aalkiller,
Super Link, mit vielen Tipps.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2004)

Moin...
Ich habe, bevor ich mir die Petzl Zoom gekauft habe, auch 3 - 4 Stirnlampen gehabt, die alles andere als Leuchten waren. Die Zoom ist, wie Jörg schon gesagt hat, gut für den Nah und Fernbereich. Mit einer "normalen" focussierbaren Glühlampe (nix Xenon o. Halogen) leuchtet die mit der 4,5 V Blockbatterie von Duracell zwischen 24 h und 30 h.
Vorletztes Jahr hab ich mir von der ersten "Discounter"-Stirnlampe die "Streetcoach" von Penny für 9,95 € mitbringen lassen und möchte diese "Dual-Leuchte" nicht mehr missen. Wahlweise eine oder drei LEDs oder eine Xenon-Lampe sorgt für gutes Licht. "Langes" Licht im Nahbereich, weniger lang im Fernbereich via focussierbare Xenon-Leuchte, denn die Kapazität von den 3 Micros (AAA) ist beschränkt!
Basteln für "stationäre" Lampen ist okay, aber bei Stirnlampen denke ich,  "lohnt" sich das kaum mehr...


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2004)

Meine Petzl Tikka hält mit Akkus locker 60Stunden. Mit Baterien wesentlich länger. Da lohnt ein selbstbau nicht mehr wirklich. Ich habe Tikkanachbauten auch schon für 10Euronen gesehen. Sind aber nicht so salzwasserbeständig weil die Kontakte nur aus Kupfer sind.


----------



## spinnracer (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mir eine Kopflampe mit LED zugelegt. Die sind nicht so teuer, exterm leicht und die Batterien halten ewig. Laut Hersteller kann man damit nach 280 Stunden Betriebszeit  noch Zeitungen lesen.:z


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2004)

Also ich würde mir auch keine Stirnlampe selber bauen. Habe selber eien Petzl Tikka und möchte das gute Stück nichtmehr missen. Sehr weit leuchtet sie nicht aber dafür ist sie sehr hell und die Batterien halten auch lange, zum weit läuchten ist die Petzl Zoom schon besser. 
Wenn es günstiger sein soll gibt es mitlerweile auch nachbauten der genannten Lampen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2004)

Da Nimmst Du 3 Ultrahelle weisse LEDs aus Dem Elektronikversand, Koppelst Sie mit je einem 10 Ohm Vorwiderstand.

Diese Kombi wird Parallel geschaltet! 

Und betrieben wird das Ganze Mit drei in Reihe geschalteten Mono-, Baby-, Mignon- oder Microzellen.

Braucht man nur noch einen Schalter.

Soweit zur Elektrik.

Nun muss das Ganze nur noch in ein Passendes Gehäuse. Eventuell kann man eine Taschenlampe umbauen. Eventuell baust Du auch noch eine bewegliche Lupe davor, um Das Licht noch mehr zu Bündeln.

Problem bei das Ganze: Die Elektrischen Bauteile liegen allein bei über 7 €. Gehäuse, Batteriehalter, Kabel, Lötzinn, eventuelle  Werkzeugkäufe etc nicht mitgerechnet. Da gehst Du besser Direkt in den nächsten Conrad und Kaufst Dir eine Ultra-Bright Klemmleuchte. 15€ Und das Ganze ist gegessen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jeracom (18. August 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

Da eine LED immer ein Vorwiderstand braucht, Egal wie.
Hier einmal für verschiedene Farben und Dioden und Spannungen die Vorwiederstände.

Mann könnte diesen auch berechnen:
Beispiel:

R (der gesuchte Widerstand)
12V (soll an 12Volt betriebne werden)
Diode Rot Duchlaßspannung 1,6V / Durchlaßstrom 0,02A

Formel: R = 12V-1,6V = 520 Ohm
___________0,02A

Da es kaum immer passende Widerstände gibt wird der nächst höhere genommen. Also 560 Ohm.

Hier ein paar Standart Widerstände die mann immer nehmen kann:

Standart- LED-Strom ist für 15mA ausgelegt:


*5V ___180 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*6V ___220 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*9V ___390 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*12V __560 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*15V __680 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*18V __820 Ohm 1/2 - 1Watt*
*24V __1,2 kOhm 1/2 -1Watt*


Ultrahelle-LEDs für Farben: weiss, blau und grün, der LED-Strom ist für 20mA ausgelegt:

*5V ___100 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*6V ___150 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*9V ___330 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*12V __470 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*15V __620 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*18V __750 Ohm 1/2 - 1Watt*
*24V __1,2 kOhm 1/2 - 1Watt*

Ultrahelle-LEDs in den Farben rot und gelb, der LED-Strom ist für 30mA ausgelegt:

*5**V ___110 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*6V ___150 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*9V ___240 Ohm 1/4 Watt*
*12V __360 Ohm 1/2 - 1Watt*
*15V __510 Ohm 1/2 - 1Watt*
*18V __680 Ohm 1Watt*
*24V __820 Ohm 1Watt*


Gruß Jens #6
PS.: günstig bekommt ihr die Dioden Bauteile z.B. bei Reichelt
http://www.reichelt-elektronik.de
Conrad ist fast 3 mal so teuer


----------



## manu22 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

ich bin gleicher meinung 

Heut zu Tage sind Leds eins der besten lichtquellen der welt nicht nur duhrch helles Licht sondersn auch durch die lebensdauer der Leds sowie dem geringen verbrauch von batterien
mein Vater hat ne led taschenlampe  die kann bis zu 10stunden und nochmehr im stück leuchten die Leds sind ca seit 3Jahren im Betrieb und Noch ist keine einzige davon Außer Betrieb .
ich würde mir das gut Überliegen,weil heut zu ttage kosten die nicht mehr so viel .

Lg CarpMaster ^^


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

gibts doch genug und auch billigeaufm Markt |kopfkrat
mit led#s halten die doch auch eeeewig ...


----------



## magic feeder (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

ich selber habe eine stirnlampe von fox.....die leuchtet sehr weit und vor allem lange.......ich glaube der aufwand eine stirnlampe selber zu bauen lohnt sich nicht......


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

Ich hab mir eine selber gebastelt ..für meine Mütze.

Schau mal HIER!


----------



## mlkzander (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

respekt vor jedem der sich sowas bastelt!

aber wer die TX1 mal in aktion gesehen hat, will keine andere mehr........
vorallem für nachtsbootfahrer sehr gut wegen dem optionalen rücklicht


----------



## mlkzander (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Stirnlampe*

die specs können sich denke ich sehen lassen:

*Details zu Produkt Mammut Lucido TX1 - Stirnlampe*

:
    Die Lampe für alpine Perfektionisten: 105 Meter Spot-Licht-Reichweite dank Total Reflex Optics und einer HiFlux.LED, zwei Definition.LEDs für 180 Stunden Dauer-Flutlicht, Dual-Licht und viele andere intelligente Details. 
                         Ausstattung:       
        1 HiFlux.LED Total Reflex Optics / 2 Definition.LED Total Reflex Optics / Einschaltschutz / Not-Blinklicht / Transportsicherung für Linse und Taster / rotes Blinklicht am Batteriefach / Dual-Light Modus / Spot-Light Modus / vier Leuchtstärken 


                       Batterien:       
                3 x AA (nicht im Lieferumfang)       


                       Gewicht ca.:       
                95 g (ohne Batterien)       


                       Leuchtdauer ca.:       
        Sport-Light Modus: 145 h / Flood-Light Modus High: 155 h / Flood-Light Modus Low: 180 h / Dual-Light Modus: 100 h (mit 0,25 lux in 2 m Entfernung) 


                       Leuchtweite ca.:       
                Sport-Light Modus: 105 m / Flood-Light Modus High: 14 m / Flood-Light Modus Low: 7 m / Dual-Light Modus: 105 m  (mit 0,25 lux Beleuchtungsstärke)


----------

